# ON EBAY 1937 EVINRUDE STEAMFLOW BOYS BIKE



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 24, 2022)

SORRY I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO POST THE LINK...........


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 24, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-Evinr...e-Bicycle-Red-/334417105494?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2022)

No secret these aren’t my cup of tea but don’t look like too bad of deal. What would concern me though is the sellers packing. I bought a bike from him about five years ago and it was just thrown in a box without hardly any packing material. Fortunately there was no serious damage but it was a house paint Indian Motorbike. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 24, 2022)

Does it look like the fork is bent?


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 24, 2022)

They look bent to me for sure


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 24, 2022)

Just about every bike looks like the fork is bent when photographed, and I think by current standards every Evinrude bike's fork was bent when it left the factory.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2022)

It’s just the turn of the wheel that makes it look bent.
The Evinrude Streamflow has an odd looking fork design, so when you turn the handlebar, it gives the optical illusion of it being bent back.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2022)

The problem with the Evinrude, is that the fork is made out of cast aluminum.
It doesn’t bend, it snaps like a breadstick.😳


----------



## IngoMike (May 5, 2022)

Clicked on "watch this listing" on eBay and was sent an offer of $7000......I was never a buyer, just a looker, that fork is to funky for me. The bike is listed at $9500 so if you are interested you can save $2500 or more. The seller has 16 bicycles listed.....


----------



## REDAIR13 (May 5, 2022)

I was going back in forth about this bike for a couple weeks. He wasn't willing to insure the bike on his dime even though it was stated in the listing. Also, the fork appeared to have a hairline crack in it which he wouldn't confirm or deny.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 5, 2022)

REDAIR13 said:


> I was going back in forth about this bike for a couple weeks. He wasn't willing to insure the bike on his dime even though it was stated in the listing. Also, the fork appeared to have a hairline crack in it which he wouldn't confirm or deny.



if he won't be straight up with you i would not spend that kind of money with him...... that is a lot money to get screwed on.............


----------



## REDAIR13 (May 5, 2022)

Yeah. He initially had it listed at 11,500 as well. 7000 is the lowest I've heard for it so far. If it goes low enough I'd take the risk but 7000 for a potential paperweight would be a hard hit to take. He has 32k in good feedback but the shipping is the scary part without insurance


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 5, 2022)

REDAIR13 said:


> Yeah. He initially had it listed at 11,500 as well. 7000 is the lowest I've heard for it so far. If it goes low enough I'd take the risk but 7000 for a potential paperweight would be a hard hit to take. He has 32k in good feedback but the shipping is the scary part without insurance



ya if you can get it cheaper it'll be worth it.. but not $ 7000 that is to much to take a risk......................


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2022)

Like I said I had a lot of problems with this seller and he flat out lied to me. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 6, 2022)

Looks like it’s missing an evinrude engine.


----------



## kreika (May 6, 2022)

For that kind of money an airplane ticket might be in order. Get your eyes on it. Then you could pack and ship it to yourself. Especially if like Shawn says he’s sketchy. 😬🤣


----------



## detroitbike (May 8, 2022)

shows it sold


----------



## bikejunk (May 8, 2022)

Wanted to buy a bike from him last year and pick it up in person  - he just did not want to do it  - the finaly gave me a 15 minute window to come pick it up  - when I said ok he canceled the sale on me  - weird


----------

